

Is there a legit reason for a Minecraft mod to ask for your username / pass? - DanBC
http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/30orgd/is_there_a_legitimate_reason_for_a_mod_to_ask_for/

======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because some Minecraft mods _require the user to enter
their Minecraft username and password_ in order to run. This is weirdly broken
behaviour.

